# CC Vee Plow control arm mods



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

I've plowed once with it since boxing the arms with no damage to the arms or adjustment mechanism.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

look good.

wish I had the time to make up something like that for My Vplow.

but that is like 5th or 6th on my spare garage time work list. 

1st would be put new wear bar on my main plow blade 60" Moose
2nd would be install 2nd actuator for power angle system
3rd would be put on new Hand/Thumb warmer on Honda Foreman
4th would be put old Hand warmer setup on the Big Red
5th would be get down ATV Cab from Attic and have ready to put on for super cold weather plowing
6th the Adjustment Bars for the V-Blade,
7th Clean off the work bench This really should be first so as to make all the other things go better.

once angain nice looking fab job.

sublime out.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

MRadke;935431 said:


> I've plowed once with it since boxing the arms with no damage to the arms or adjustment mechanism.


Very nice job!!!!:


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, I guess I pressure tested the arms. I caught an edge hard enough that I sheared 5 of the six mounting bolt attaching it to the push tubes. No problem with the arms though. I went up a size on bolts an switched to grade 8, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

MRadke;942095 said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I pressure tested the arms. I caught an edge hard enough that I sheared 5 of the six mounting bolt attaching it to the push tubes. No problem with the arms though. I went up a size on bolts an switched to grade 8, so we'll see what happens.


Glad you plow held together on a impact like that. the bolts are easy to replace.

how fast where you going on the impact?

thanks.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

sublime68charge;946040 said:


> Glad you plow held together on a impact like that. the bolts are easy to replace.
> 
> how fast where you going on the impact?
> 
> thanks.


Not all that fast, about 8mph. I think that was the straw that broke the camels back because just previous, I literally rammed a path down a sidewalk. I had to back up and hit it 3 or 4 times to get a trail broken. You've seen a picture of my quad, with the weight that I carry, the quad is about a thousand pounds with me on it. Plus the rear tires are chained and the front differential is locked. It makes for a lot of momentum. I try to be smart with it, but I like to get done too.


----------

